# Finally - going back to S/N 5 more kitties!



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

We haven't been called since approximately September of last year. 
It was for the better because it would have interfered with our moving plans and we would have felt bad to turn down the offer (it means to actually leave the spot vacant for the next person on the list - which is a good thing, on the other side)
We have just got the notice and the procedure will take place this Sunday - the 6th! Apparently somebody else couldn't go.
We were worried (me and Andrew) that we might not be able to do it because the garage where we will be keeping them during recovery, though closed, is not insulated. We plan to secure the floor with plenty of cardboard and newspapers + covering the cages with lots of blankets and comforters - but at the same time leaving a free flow of air. We also have a small area heater available.
I asked if this was ok - considering the temperatures that we'll be facing this week-end and the lady in charge told me that it should be fine. She also said that most people don't even care : (

I will stop feeding Friday night - as much as I detest to do it - and go early Saturday morning and start placing the traps. I will probably sleep at my parents-in-law so I don't worry to death. It is the safest thing to do anyways.
Keep our feral kitties in your thoughts!

p.s. Although the weather is not warm enough I noticed males chasing females already . Most people think that if we catch more females then we'll have better chances to keep the number of the colony under control. I don't quiete agree - males tend to be pretty aggressive during mating seasons endagering themselves as well as the other kitties. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Well if you catch a cat, it isn't like you can let it go. You can't pick who goes in the trap :lol: 

Good luck Ioana...I also have a new feral in my colony 8O He just showed up one day, so I have to catch him soon. Problem is that my recovery cage(3x4 feet) is being used by two strays I picked up...so he will have to wait until this Saturday. 

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Thank you, Abhay 
It is true that we cannot pick who goes in the trap. However, if I know that any of the females I am catching has given birth in less than 3 weeks and even more than that, if I don't whereabouts the kittens are, I will let them go. I got lucky last year when I trapped Cheerio's mom - who is huge all the time because of the long hair - so I had no clue she had babies. I had spotted all four of them in time to drop canned food and water while she was recovering. That was close!

Oh, we also have 3 more adult cats, at least in the colony. A huge dark grey and white tabby cat - I call him Max(imus hehe). And 2 black ones : a SH with a white spot on the chest - Pepper; and an all black long hair - Pepperoni. She is very funny! They both came around the same time. 
What did you name yours? And what color?


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Lets see...

*Rohini(aka. Ro-Ro)* is the mom cat and she had 3 cats in her first litter, and 5 in her next litter. In the second litter, two were caught and tamed by our neighbors(and of course kept them), one disappered, and I tamed the other two which are my babies  Rohini is a strange looking gal. She has some kind of breed in her I don't know what though. She has long dark gray and light gray hair with almond-shaped bright yellow eyes. 

*Bhima* A big male who was part of Rohini's first litter. He is my big doll face  Bhima is a DLH tabby & lots of white

*Arjuna* Looks just like Bhima only is DSH and is his brother...but Arjuna I haven't seen for a few months and am SO SO worried...I go out every day to look for him  

*Yudi* Now, this guy is just my man and also part of Ro-Ro's first litter  He is a tux and is almost tame. I can pet him whenever I want, but nobody else can pet him.

Newest kitty is Pandu and he is a HUGE striped tabby who is hangin with Rohini. He is not neutered, but of course will be :wink: 

Yep, all my babies  I am still praying Arjuna is alive and well...

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

So those are all of your kitties for now - until somebody else joins them 8O ?
They sound adorable - I hope you can take some pictures soon! Your naming them is very original!
I also call them abbreviations/variations from their names. For instance, I call Pepperoni - Peppe hehe.

I understand your worries as far as Arjuna is concerned. Our colony is larger and I can expect dissapearances any time. Not only have I lost 2 more other kitties in the dog pin (it was yet again another sad time for me) but also had at least 3 kitties dissapear. A Cheerio look alike ( red Main ****-ish) and two SH Torties. I miss the torties so much with their trying to trip me with their little paws ~sigh~ . I feel helpless and only the thought that maybe somebody else is feeding in the area ...or that they are in a "better place" gives me comfort. I never give up looking, calling and expecting them to come back though. I hope your Arjuna will return safe to you too!


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Well, those are all my ferals/semi-ferals  I have 13 indoor cats of my own, plus 5 fosters 8O 

Abhay


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Wow 13 8O hehe. You are an angel!
I will be busy trapping tomorow + I will be sleeping at my in-laws for the week-end so I can keep a close eye on my sweeties while they are in the cages.
I will be back Monday night after having released them.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Yeah, how we ended up with 13...I have no idea :lol: 

Good Luck Ioana!!!
Abhay


----------

